# Shells from Michaels crafts



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey,

What type of shells are recommended to buy from Michaels Crafts Stores for shellies? I have seen it mentioned a few times but cant remember the name of them.

Thanks 8)


----------



## Markolodeon (Nov 4, 2007)

Skip Michael's and head on over to:

http://www.cichlidbreeding.com/


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Buy some escargot at you local supermarket (usually packaged and in the seafood and deli section), scoop out the shells, wash them and viola!.. shells for shellies.


----------

